# Radio Volcano - Salt on tour



## Salt (17. Oktober 2018)

Moin

Nachdem ich hier:
https://www.anglerboard.de/forum/index.php?threads/2-wochen-lanzarote-mit-der-spinnrute.322017/
vor ein paar Jahren schon von meinem ersten Trip nach Lanzarote berichtet habe, dachte ich mir bei fast 4 Wochen dieses Jahr lohnt sich mal ein Live-Thread!

Das ist inzwischen schon das vierte Mal, dass ich auf die Insel fahre und da eigentlich jedes Mal ein paar schöne Fische bei rum kamen, sind die Erwartungen natürlich groß.

Hoffentlich endet es nicht so wie mein Trip ans Ebrodelta vor ein paar Wochen....
Aktuell ist auf Lanza jedenfalls zu viel Welle um an die Westküste zu gehen.....fängt ja schonmal gut an


----------



## Salt (17. Oktober 2018)

Hab grade den Sicherheitscheck hintermir und warte jetzt auf das Gate....in anderthalb Stunden geht mein Flug.





Der übliche Wahnsinn mit fast 70kg Gepäck!


----------



## Elmar Elfers (17. Oktober 2018)

Gute Reise und viel Erfolg! Wenn ich die gepackten Tasche sehe, könnte ich auch wieder los ...


----------



## Salt (17. Oktober 2018)

Vielen Dank, ich geb mein bestes hier ein bisschen was zu zeigen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (17. Oktober 2018)

Hi, ich wünsche dir auch eine gute Reise, und ordentlich Fisch ans Band.


----------



## scorp10n77 (17. Oktober 2018)

Jau Olaf das hört sich richtig gut an! Ich halte die Daumen. Schlechter als Ebro kann es ja quasi nicht werden. Na jedenfalls ran an die Mahis! 

Achso sollten dir ein paar Spanier begegnen namens Eric und Mehdi, richte einen Gruß aus die sind gestern nach dort zum Fishingtrip aufgebrochen


----------



## Seele (17. Oktober 2018)

Dann mal viel Petri und ich bin auf den Live Bericht gespannt.


----------



## Salt (17. Oktober 2018)

Danke euch. 
@dario ich halte ausschau....vielleicht läuft man sich ja über den Weg. 
Mahis sibd diesmal übrigens gar nicht so sehr auf der Wunschliste.....White Trevally & Dentex wäre viel besser


----------



## Marco74 (17. Oktober 2018)

Hau was raus! In welcher Ecke von Lanzerote wirst du unterwegs sein?


----------



## Salt (17. Oktober 2018)

Im Süden.....evtl mach ich dies mal auch nen trip nach La Graciosa....





Ganz schön wolkig heute....


----------



## Marco74 (17. Oktober 2018)

Playa Blanca? Dort habe ich mal einen tollen Sierra von dem Wellenbrecher eines Strandes gefangen. Plus Wolsbarsche...


----------



## Salt (17. Oktober 2018)

Bin schon kurz am Wasser gewesen für ein paar Würfe....natürlich nix aber hauptsache kurz am Meer gewesen.




Jetzt muss ich erstmal weiter auspacken und noch ein bißchen was für morgen früh vorbereiten....


----------



## scorp10n77 (17. Oktober 2018)

Dann eben Trevally und Dentex  

Sehr nice. Wichtig ist, dass die Köder schonmal wieder Meerwasser schnuppern und der Angler natürlich auch. Ich bin sicher du wirst uns nicht enttäuschen!


----------



## Krallblei (18. Oktober 2018)

Gib Gummi Salt!!!!


----------



## glavoc (18. Oktober 2018)

sehr nice Idee Salt- so ein öffentliches "Tagebuch". Spannend, aktuell und mit tollen Bildern! Drücke dir ganz feste die Daumen!!


----------



## Christian.Siegler (18. Oktober 2018)

Super Sache. Bin auf die ersten Fische gespannt!


----------



## Salt (18. Oktober 2018)

Moin, habt ihr gut geschlafen?

......keine Sorge, ich bin nich erst jetzt wach geworden. War natürlich heute morgen draußen aber bis auf ein paar Nachläufer von Wolfsbarsch & Agujon Needlefish ging nix.
OK, wenn ich gewollt hätte, hätte ich ne Möwe gefangen....aber wer will das schon?! Schmeckt nicht und gibt nur Ärger mit den Touristen 

Hab jetzt erstmal mein Bike abgeholt und eingekauft....nach der Siesta geht's weiter.


----------



## ralle (18. Oktober 2018)

Viel Spaß noch !!


----------



## Salt (19. Oktober 2018)

Ziemlich mühsam hier, denke das liegt vor allem am Wind. Der kommt grade so ungünstig das man kaum vernünftig fischen kann.
Immerhin einen Needlefish gab's heute schonmal....dafür aber nen Wolfsbarsch und Barracuda im drill verloren


----------



## glavoc (20. Oktober 2018)

Schade - Petri!


----------



## Seele (20. Oktober 2018)

Trotzdem noch viel Petri, bestimmt knallt noch was Gutes drauf.
Leider siehts ja nicht so aus, als sollte der Wind groß drehen, dafür schwächt er etwas ab. Von den Temperaturen her kann mans ja ziemlich gut aushalten.


----------



## Salt (20. Oktober 2018)

Heute morgen hab ich Pete den Engländer und seine Kumpels getroffen und wir waren ein paar Stunden an der Westküste. 
Tja...was soll ich sagen, Wind hat deutlich nachgelassen, man kann wieder vernünftig die Köder führen. 
Geändert hat sich trotzdem nicht viel....einige Bisse und Nachläufer....zum Schluss ein Hornhecht.
Generell ist recht wenig Fisch zusehen und den anderen hier geht es genauso.


----------



## hans albers (22. Oktober 2018)

> Der übliche Wahnsinn mit fast 70kg Gepäck!






viel spass noch und gute fische !


----------



## belgischerAngler (22. Oktober 2018)

Petri und weiterhin viel Spaß! Ich würde mich über ein paar Worte deinerseits zum benutzten Gerät (insbesondere Köder) freuen.

Grüße

Niklas


----------



## Salt (23. Oktober 2018)

Ihr könnt es euch ja sicher vorstellen aufgrund meiner reichlichen posts hier.....es geht nicht wirklich was. 
Gestern nen guten Bluefish verloren, hat den assist hook abgebissen... 
Vorgestern einen Hornhecht und abends mit Naturköder auch nix bis auf einmal, da dachte ich es wäre ein Rochen, stellte sich dann als in der Schnur verhedderte Meeresschildkröte raus die sich zum Glück selbst wieder befreit hat. 

Auch den anderen geht es zZ genauso....hier und da ein paar Bisse oder Aussteiger....zumindest würde heute morgen ein Bonito gefangen. 

Es ist einfach sehr wenig Fisch da im Moment. Futterfisch ist auch wenig zu sehen und aufgrund von zu viel Welle ist an vielen Guten Stellen kaum das Angeln möglich. 

Falls jetzt jemand von euch eine Seewetter App checken sollte....0.8m Welle & 11s Wellenperiode ergibt an der Westküste teilweise 2-3m hohen Swell!


----------



## Salt (23. Oktober 2018)

Niklas, ich hab grad keine Zeit viel zu schreiben....muss einkaufen und dann wieder ans Wasser...ich mach die Tage mal ein paar Fotos vom Tackle


----------



## Krallblei (23. Oktober 2018)

Fischen Salt nicht schreiben


----------



## Salt (25. Oktober 2018)

Gestern gab's morgens den hier mit ca. 80cm
	

		
			
		

		
	






Heute ist Gewitter und das Meer hat sich grün gefärbt durch den ganzen Dreck der reingewaschen wird....ich mach nen break und bisschen gerätepflege


----------



## Salt (26. Oktober 2018)

Heute hat dann doch mal was so geklappt wie gewohnt....hab mich zum Westkap aufgemacht um nach den Bluefish zu schauen. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Schöner Blue mit 80cm und kurz darauf noch einen etwas kleineren bei der Landung verloren. War ein guter Kampf in der Brandung und erst beim vierten Versuch bin ich überhaupt an den Fisch gekommen.

Dann hätte das ganze noch beinahe ein böses Ende genommen und ich hätte mir fast den Haken ins Bein gehauen während der Fisch noch am Köder hing! Hat zum Glück nur die Hose erwischt... 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Morgen früh geht's nochmal an die Westküste....dann wird der Seegang wieder stärker....


----------



## Krallblei (27. Oktober 2018)

Ja also geht doch 
Glückwunsch!
Schade um die Hose 
Weiter so!!!


----------



## hans albers (27. Oktober 2018)

yap, petri.. !

besser die hose, als das bein...

(oder der die hand, wie bei mir)


----------



## Marco74 (27. Oktober 2018)

Toller Bluefish!
Auf den neuen Duo Hydra?


----------



## Salt (27. Oktober 2018)

Danke Jungs

Genau Marco, auf den Hydra.....wobei wie fast immer das timing viel wichtiger als der Köder ist


----------



## Salt (27. Oktober 2018)

Wo wir übrigens grade bei timing sind....heute war ich wieder mit einem anderen boardi fischen, der zufällig auch hier ist. Er hatte heute seinen vorletzten Tag und auch praktisch nichts gefangen bis jetzt...
Wir sind an einen Spot, wo ich früher schon große Bluefish gefangen habe und hofften am letzten Tag mit guten Bedingungen etwas vernünftiges zu fangen.

Fing auch gleich gut an mit nem kleinen Cuda und etwas später mit einem kleinen Bonito für mich. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Den Cuda hab ich jetzt mal nicht fotografiert, war echt lächerlich klein....

Langsam ging die Sonne auf und wer diese Angelei kenn, der weiß, daß wenn etwas außergewöhnliches passiert, dann ist jetzt die richtige Zeit dafür!
Nun, ich lasse lieber Bilder sprechen, spätestens ab hier liest sowieso niemand mehr...





So sieht ein Angler aus, wenn sein großer Traum grade mit 1,10m in Erfüllung ging!





Und er legt nochmal nen guten Meter nach
Ich hab kurz davor verkackt. Wir waren beide im Doppeldrill mit ungefähr gleich großen Fischen, also niemand da der Gaffen konnte....meine Mahi hat mir einfach an den Felsen die Schnur gekappt...und weg war sie

Aber meine Chance kam noch als wir grade einpacken wollten... 







Mit 1,18m noch ein wenig größer als die letzte große vor 2 Jahren und mein größter Fisch im Meer vom Ufer aus!

Das ist, was mich immer wieder antreibt, große Fische von Land aus im Meer. Für mich das ultimative Abenteuer


----------



## Marco74 (27. Oktober 2018)

Wow! Wahnsinnig tolle Fische.
Großes Petri


----------



## Krallblei (28. Oktober 2018)

Ja also..

Glückwunsch euch beiden


----------



## Lorenz (28. Oktober 2018)

Petri!


----------



## Hadde (28. Oktober 2018)

Auch von mir ein dickes Petri!


----------



## hans albers (28. Oktober 2018)

alter schwede....!


----------



## Tomasz (28. Oktober 2018)

Völlig irre!
Was für ein Erlebnis! Glückwunsch euch beiden zu diesem großartigen Angeltag, an dem alles gepasst hat! 

Gruß 

Tomasz


----------



## Salt (28. Oktober 2018)

Moin Leute, vielen lieben Dank euch allen!

Es ist natürlich immer ein gigantisches Erlebnis auf Mahis zu treffen. Diese Farben und die Kämpfe und Sprünge, das ganze drum herum, wenn man sieht wie alle Angler praktisch durchdrehen, hektisch werfen, schreien, jubeln wenn eine gelandet wird....den Fisch in der schäumenden Brandung zu landen....intensiver kann Spinnangeln in Europa kaum sein

Und die Erlösung kann kaum größer sein als wenn man eine Woche lang praktisch nichts fängt und dann so für die Mühe belohnt wird!


----------



## Salt (28. Oktober 2018)

Trotzdem war ich natürlich auch heute morgen wieder draußen....einen kleinen Cuda gab's noch aber die See ist wieder ziemlich rau geworden und starker Seitenwind macht das angeln fast unmöglich....

Deshalb heute nicht so lange und erstmal etwas zu essen gemacht.


----------



## Ulfisch2.0 (28. Oktober 2018)

Ja richtig geil 
und schon ist das zähe Fischen nur eine trübe Erinnerung, die Eure Fänge zusätzlich aufwerten.
TOP!


----------



## Marco74 (28. Oktober 2018)

hmm...lecker...ceviche...
Wie viele Angler waren denn am Mahi Mahi Spot?
Das wär ein echter Traum. Wahrscheinlich nur in einem kurzen Zeitfenster im Jahr machbar, nicht wahr?


----------



## Christian.Siegler (28. Oktober 2018)

Hammer. Jetzt läuft's richtig bei Euch! Top!


----------



## Mühlkoppe (29. Oktober 2018)

Petri zu den Prachtfischen!
Weiterhin viel Erfolg...
Gruß Thorsten


----------



## ralle (29. Oktober 2018)

Schöne Fänge !!


----------



## glavoc (29. Oktober 2018)

Hammer ! - ihr/du seid die geilsten!! Dickes Petri Salt!!! 
Wünsche euch weitere, schöne Fänge!
grüßle


----------



## Vafthrudnir (29. Oktober 2018)

Wahnsinn, Petri, schöne Fische, danke fürs Berichten.


----------



## Salt (29. Oktober 2018)

Nabend Jungs,

Danke euch allen für die Glückwünsche. 

Weil ja nach ein paar mehr Details zu den Umständen gefragt wird... 

An DEM Mahispot sind immer so 20-25 Locals am angeln, da kommt man als Touri garnicht ran. Ihr kennt vielleicht das Video von Seaspin auf Lanzarote, wo Mahis gefangen werden? Das ist genau DER Spot

Es gibt aber noch andere Spots wo es auch klappt. Wir hatten an dem Tag ungefähr 10 andere Angler in Sichtweite aber unseren eigenen Spot. Das Zeitfenster ist auch garnich so klein....September bis Januar würde ich sagen.

Aber die Bedingungen müssen alle passen, Seegang und Wetter vorallem und dann muss das noch im eigentlichen Urlaub dort auch zusammen treffen. 

Zauberei ist es aber auch nicht und mit ein bißchen Planung gelingt das eigentlich immer, irgendwann im Trip alles zusammen kommen zu lassen.


----------



## t-dieter26 (30. Oktober 2018)

Da lohnt sich aber ein feeeeeeeeeeeettttter Glückwunsch .Echte Traumfische


----------



## Marco74 (30. Oktober 2018)

Danke für den Bericht und die Details. Falls ich mal wieder auf die Kanaren fliege, funke ich dich an ;-)


----------



## Salt (1. November 2018)

Moin,

Ich war die letzten Tage ohne high speed Volumen....deshalb geht's erst jetzt weiter.

Einen Tag nach den Mahis gab's morgens noch nen kleinen Barracuda um die 60cm, danach haben sich die Bedingungen an der Westküste wieder verschlechtert. Gestern morgen hab ich es trotzdem nochmal probiert aber bis auf einen kurzen Anfasser gab's nix. Ungefähr 500m entfernt haben es auch zwei andere Angler probiert aber nachdem eine große Welle beinahe das Gerät von den beiden weggespült hat, haben die ganz schnell wieder eingepackt.

Ich kann es nur immer wieder betonen, schaut euch die Brandung mindestens für 10 Minuten an bevor ihr näher ran geht. Auf viele normale Wellen folgt immer wieder ein deutlich größeres Set und wenn ihr dann am falschen Platz steht kann es richtig gefährlich werden!

Zwischendurch hab ich auch wieder nach den Wolfsbarschen geschaut aber bis auf die allgegenwärtigen Eidechsenfische gab's nur ein paar von denen hier...





Mit Naturköder war ich vorgestern Abend auch mal draußen....hat zumindest einen schönen Blacktail Comber gebracht






Und heute morgen war ich dann mit den Briten direkt in Playa Blanca spinnfischen.....hat uns aber nur Eidechsenfische gebracht.

Leider sieht es von der Wettervorhersage nicht so aus, als wenn ich nochmal an die guten Spots an der Westküste komme...aber mal schauen, ich werde wohl diesmal wieder ein bisschen mehr experimentieren müssen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (3. November 2018)

Geilste Viecher, herzlichstes Petri!


----------



## Hadde (3. November 2018)

Auch von mir ein dickes Petri!


----------



## Salt (3. November 2018)

Moin zusammen,

Heute gibt's nicht viel zu berichten. Gestern ein paar Eidechsenfische und jetzt bin ich grade vom Leuchtturm zurück. Dort fängt man meistens nichts und wird ordentlich nass.....so war es auch für mich heute.
Aber ab und an sind dort richtig große Bluefish unterwegs und wenn man es nicht probiert, weiß man schließlich nicht ob was geht

Jetzt erstmal ein ordentliches Frühstück und dann geht's weiter, Bluefish suchen....die Brandung sieht echt gut aus heute.


----------



## Salt (3. November 2018)

So, wieder zurück vom Wasser....

Das hat dann auch so halbwegs geklappt, einen mittleren Bluefish mit ca. 50-60cm hab ich bekommen und ein zweiter in gleicher Größen ist bei der Landung abgekommen. Außerdem gab es noch einige Bisse und Nachläufer, eigentlich könnte ich ganz zufrieden sein.....




Leider ist mir jedoch ein richtig großer Blue abgerissen, hat die Schnur an der Kante gekappt!
Das war mit Abstand der größte Blue, den ich bis jetzt am Haken hatte, richtig ärgerlich.....der war locker eine Meter lang!


----------



## Dr.Spinn (4. November 2018)

Glückwunsch Olaf und danke fürs teilen.
Die Mahi ist echt klasse.
Drücke dir die Daumen.


----------



## Salt (4. November 2018)

Heute hab ich mir die falsche Stelle ausgesucht....bei mir war nix bis auf ein paar Anfasser von Hornhechten aber die Briten hatten nen km südlich von mir 3 Bonitos drauf und zumindest einen mit ca. 3,5kg gelandet.
Aber die sind zZ zu dritt oder viert unterwegs....da will ich mich nicht noch dazu stellen.

Ich hatte dafür wahrscheinlich wieder Mahis am Platz. Aber heute ist bewölkt und kein Mahi-Wetter....die waren nicht aktiv, hab nur 2 mal was springen sehen was seeeehr nach Mahi aussah.

Und jetzt erstmal, ihr wisst ja schon......Frühstück und dann wieder los


----------



## Salt (4. November 2018)

Viel Strecke gemacht heute aber nur ein kleiner bei rum gekommen.....egal, über nen Grouper freue ich mich immer 





Und da es letzte Woche so viel geregnet hat wird die Wüste jetzt langsam grün....


----------



## PirschHirsch (5. November 2018)

Tolle Farben - Fische wie Revier  Macht bestimmt tierisch Bock dort.


----------



## Salt (6. November 2018)

Nabend.... 

Gester ging morgens nur ein Needlefish...deshalb bin ich heute mal an die Ostküste. 
Wenig Stellen dort und alles nur schwer zu erreichen aber wenigstens hat sich die Mühe etwas gelohnt.








Sattelbrasse & Wolfsbarsch fürs Abendessen.... 
Und Needlefish als Köder für morgen




Und jetzt ist Feierabend für heute


----------



## scorp10n77 (7. November 2018)

Patchinko  Einfach ein Wobakiller!


----------



## Mühlkoppe (8. November 2018)

Petri zu deinen Fängen!
Der WoBa ist übrigens ein entwischter Zuchtfisch. Das könnte langfristig ein echtes Problem vor Ort geben. Daher alle Zuchtfische aufessen, alle Wildfische releasen.
Weiterhin viel Erfolg!


----------



## scorp10n77 (8. November 2018)

Mühlkoppe schrieb:


> Petri zu deinen Fängen!
> Der WoBa ist übrigens ein entwischter Zuchtfisch. Das könnte langfristig ein echtes Problem vor Ort geben. Daher alle Zuchtfische aufessen, alle Wildfische releasen.
> Weiterhin viel Erfolg!



Da bin ich mal gespannt wie du das erkannt hast ?


----------



## Mühlkoppe (8. November 2018)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Da bin ich mal gespannt wie du das erkannt hast ?


Na an der Kopfform natürlich. Die eher spitz zulaufende Kopfform ist typisch für die Zuchtform - im Gegensatz zum abgerundeten Kopf bei den Wildformen. Ich dachte du wüsstest das...


----------



## scorp10n77 (9. November 2018)

Hmm hab ich noch nie gehört. Halte kch auch für sehr schwammig


----------



## Salt (9. November 2018)

Moin Leute....bin grad zurück vom Wasser, einen Hornhecht gab's, sonst nix....
Gestern hatte ich nen Wolfsbarsch drauf, aber nicht gekriegt....auch wenn's zuchtfische sind, gierig nach allem schnappen was vorbei kommt tun sie trotzdem nicht. 

Vorgestern hab ich nochmal probiert was großes zu fangen. Ordentlichen Köder plus Rubby Dubby ungefähr 100m weit raus geschwommen und abgeworfe....leider ohne Erfolg, der Köder war wie unberührt.


----------



## Salt (9. November 2018)

Heute, wo ich so am angeln war, kam auf einmal die Guardia Civil an.....dachte schon, sie wollen meine Karte sehen aber nein, haben mir erklärt, dass da wo ich grad stehe es viel zu gefährlich ist wegen der Welle und ich soll heute und morgen hier nicht angeln sondern besser weiter in die Bucht rein....sie wollen keinen Bericht schreiben müssen wenn ich rein falle! 

Find ich ja sehr nett und ein stück weit hatten sie auch recht....aber ich kenne die Stelle und hatte noch nichtmal nasse Füße 

Hat jemand von euch sowas schon mal erlebt?


----------



## Mühlkoppe (9. November 2018)

Hi,
für heute Nachmittag ab 13:00 Uhr sind Wellen von 2,3 Meter bei 18 Sekunden angesagt - vielleicht hat sich die Warnung darauf bezogen? 
Tatsächlich sterben jedes Jahr Menschen auf den Kanaren (auch Einheimische) durch sich plötzlich verändernde Verhältnisse. Ich kann die GC schon verstehen, dass sie da lieber warnen als Wasserleichen zu bergen. Ich selber bespreche den Ausflug am nächsten Tag immer mit Freunden und Kennern der Verhältnisse vor Ort. Das heißt nicht, dass ich keine nassen Klamotten bekomme beim angeln - aber die jeweils gefährlichsten Orte kann man dann vermeiden...
Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Mühlkoppe (9. November 2018)

http://de.wisuki.com/forecast/7198/san-juan

falls du das noch nicht kennst - ist wirklich sehr aussagekräftig (hier für Famara im Norden)


----------



## Tomasz (9. November 2018)

Salt schrieb:


> ...
> Hat jemand von euch sowas schon mal erlebt?



Beim Angeln?
Ja in Norwegen auf dem Bömlofjord! Da kam ein Schnellboot der Kongelige Norske Marine und hat uns darauf hingewiesen, dass die Marine hier in einer Stunde ein Manöver abhalten würde und dabei auch schweres Geschütz zum Einsatz käme. Da mussten wir tränenden Auges unseren Unterwasserberg räumen. In den Schären ging dann nichts mehr.
Vielleicht hätte man danach nochmal in das Manövergebiet fahren sollen, um anschließend dort die Fische einzusammeln.
Ähnliches ist mir auf Bornholm auch schon mal passiert. Da wurde wegen einem Manöver ein Strandabschnitt gesperrt, an dem ich Meerforellen angeln wollte.
Aber wegen aufkommendem Unwetter tatsächlich noch nicht. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## scorp10n77 (10. November 2018)

Ich wurd mal von der Policia local am Arsch der Welt gefragt, wie ich da hingekommen sei. Motorisiert ist da nämlich verboten  Dann sagte man mir noch, dass ich eigentlich auch eine Lizenz bräuchte  

Aber ich habe bei uns im Mittelmeer bei Llevante schon erlebt, was los ist, wenn jemand von den Wellen ins Meer gerissen wird. Direkt bei uns, bei richtig Welle. Tja, dann suchen sie tagelang mit allem was sie an Booten haben. Militärboote, Salvamento maritimo, Guardia Civil usw. Mit mehreren Hubschraubern. Das ist schon eine schlimme Geschichte. Die Leiche hat dann ein Fischer Wochen später gefangen.  Insofern sollte man sowas sicher ernst nehmen. Ich weiß, dass du das tust und dort nicht leichtsinnig bist. Aber es ist doch schön, wenn sie ein bisschen ein Auge drauf haben und es ihnen nicht egal ist. 

Ich hatte auch schon mal beim Nachtangeln einen Hubschrauber mit Suchscheinwerfer über meinem Boot


----------



## Salt (10. November 2018)

Das sollte jetzt von mir auch garnich undankbar klingen oder so...
Ganz im Gegenteil, sonst kommt ja nur jemand um einem das Leben schwer zu machen, ich war nur sehr erstaunt....dachte sie wollen die Lizenz sehen.

So sah es dann nachmittags an der Westküste aus! Dazu muss man wissen das die Klippe bis nach unten zu dem Absatz an dem die Wellen brechen 8 bis 10 Meter hoch sind. Normalerweise stehen wir unten auf dem Absatz...
	

		
			
		

		
	






Ich nutze Windfinder und Windy und fahre damit zumindest für die Tendenz ganz gut. Den Rest muss man eh am Wasser sehen und im Zweifel auch wieder einpacken.


----------



## Salt (10. November 2018)

Die letzte Session ist durch und die dreieinhalb Wochen sind auch schon wieder rum....





Auf der einen Seite freue ich mich natürlich auf zuhause aber es ist schon ein komisches Gefühl nach fast einen Monat die Sachen zu packen und nicht mehr morgens ans Meer zu gehen.

Auch wenn es diesmal deutlich schwieriger war....ich hab wieder einiges gelernt, bissfeste assist hooks zbsp  hab wieder ein paar neue Stellen erschlossen.....und jetzt leider noch mehr als eine Rechnung mit den Bluefishen offen
Grund genug also wieder zu kommen 

Ach ja....nen Fisch gab's mit dem sprichwörtlich letzten Wurf heute auch noch


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (11. November 2018)

Moin, danke für deine interessanten  Postings und die schönen  Bilder deiner Reise. Es ist immer wieder klasse über den eigenen Angeihorizont hinaus zu schauen.


----------



## hans albers (11. November 2018)

> und nicht mehr morgens ans Meer zu gehen.




yap.. das kann ich gut nachvollziehen,
da überlegt man schonmal, seinen wohnort zu verlagern...


----------



## Salt (11. November 2018)

Ja, absolut! 
Wenn man nicht dann auch hier irgendwie Geld verdienen müsste würde ich glatt hier bleiben


----------



## Marco74 (11. November 2018)

Tolle Berichterstattung. Danke, Olaf!
Welche Köder liefen gut, welcher weniger?
Und hast du hauptsächlich mit Wobblern / Oberflächenköder gefischt oder auch mit Jigs?


----------



## Salt (11. November 2018)

Die Tacklefrage kam ja schon ein paar mal aber ich hab mich immer gedrückt

Hier mal die Köder die diesmal in Betrieb waren, bis auf den Woba Kram, den hab ich bis zum Ende noch gebraucht




Wobei ich ungefähr zu 70% Hardbaits Fische und davon zu 80% Topwater
Viel wichtiger ist aber das timing! Wenn Fische am Platz sind und fressen bekommt man auf fast alles Bisse
Welcher Köder wann & wie hängt für mich eher an den äußeren Bedingungen. 

An Ruten hab ich inzwischen nur noch custom made
Von links nach rechts:
Xzoga Mastery 10h2 (rebuild) bis 80g optimal 
Fireneedle 9' 90g - bis 60g optimal 
Fireneedle XF 9' 60g - bis 40g optimal 
Fishing-Art Kraag SKXF 8' 19g - bis 20g optimal


----------



## Mühlkoppe (12. November 2018)

Moin,
Danke für deine ausführlichen Berichte! Das hat bei mir die Vorfreude auf meinen Angeltrip in 4 Wochen nochmal gesteigert...
Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Salt (12. November 2018)

Gerne doch
Wo geht's denn hin?


----------



## Mühlkoppe (13. November 2018)

La Graciosa wie jedes Jahr seit 2000
Kann es sein, dass weiße Oberflächenköder bei dir der Renner auf Blues waren? Ich würde meine Köderbox (die im übrigen genau so aussieht wie die von dir geposteten Köder) gerne etwas gezielter packen...
Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Marco74 (13. November 2018)

Schöne Tackle Show ;-)
Den einen oder anderen Köder muss ich mir wohl noch zulegen...


----------



## Marco74 (13. November 2018)

@ Mühlkoppe: Dann schreib doch bitte mal einen Bericht. Ich finde hier leider nichts über La Graciosa (von dir und generell) und genau das Ziel ist auch in meinem Kopf gebucht...


----------



## Mühlkoppe (13. November 2018)

Hi Marco,
ich habe in einem anderen Forum  schon reichlich Berichte über die Insel geschrieben. Wenn du Fragen hast gerne - aber vielleicht nicht in diesem Tröt


----------



## Marco74 (13. November 2018)

Hauptsache du berichtest HIER beim nächsten Mal ;-))


----------



## Salt (13. November 2018)

Naja....ich Fische fast nur weiß & naturdekor bei topwater, insofern kann es auch nur darauf beißen. Macht für mich halt am meisten Sinn, topwater in grellen Farben hat bei mir noch nicht so funktioniert....aber dann sind wir wieder bei dem was man am meisten fischt.
Mein größter gelandeter und mein größter je gehakter Blue gingen beide auf Naturdekor....oder wie ich zu meinem Mitangler gesagt hab, Bluefish geht auf alles wenn er beißen will. 

Die Canarios fischen sehr viel neon gelb...funktioniert scheinbar auch.

Graciosa reizt mich auch sehr....wollte dies Jahr auch für nen kurztrip rüber aber habs wegen swell gelassen. Fürchte immer da oben im Norden nicht an die tiefen Stellen zu kommen. Playa Blanca bietet doch mehr Möglichkeiten zum ausweichen. 
Hast du dort nen Mietwagen oder wie biste auf der Insel unterwegs?


----------



## Salt (13. November 2018)

Marco74 schrieb:


> Den einen oder anderen Köder muss ich mir wohl noch zulegen...


Kannst gerne machen, den dealer wird es freuen
Wie gesagt ich halte den eigentlichen Köder für Nebensache wenn es darum geht den Fisch zum biss zu kriegen. Aber ich probiere natürlich auch gern was neues aus

Den Hydra kann ich aber wegen offensichtlichen Schwachstellen nicht weiterempfehlen! Probiere aber grade mit Duo zu Klären bevor hier mehr dazu sage.


----------



## scorp10n77 (13. November 2018)

Salt schrieb:


> Kannst gerne machen, den dealer wird es freuen
> Wie gesagt ich halte den eigentlichen Köder für Nebensache wenn es darum geht den Fisch zum biss zu kriegen. Aber ich probiere natürlich auch gern was neues aus
> 
> Den Hydra kann ich aber wegen offensichtlichen Schwachstellen nicht weiterempfehlen! Probiere aber grade mit Duo zu Klären bevor hier mehr dazu sage.



Kann ich dir nur zustimmen. Wird viel zu viel Rummel drum gemacht. Ich fisch immer die selben. Kann mich dem natürlich trotzdem nicht entziehen und kauf ständig neues Zeug was ich dann kaum fische  Ich bin der Meinung, dass gerade bei Topwater die Farbe schnuppe ist. Bei anderen Sachen da schon eher nicht.


----------



## Salt (13. November 2018)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Bei anderen Sachen da schon eher nicht.


Stimmt absolut....hatte im Sommer mal wieder ein sehr einprägsames Erlebnis beim Woba angeln.....ich glaub du hast davon gehört 
Da hieß es: Kein Pink, kein Fisch! 
Und das über Tage und völlig unabhängig von irgendwelchen äußeren Bedingungen.

Aber zumindest für Lanza bleibe ich dabei, die Farbe oder der Köder ist Nebensache....hab dort schon jemand sehr erfolgreich mit zurecht geschnittenen Stücken HP-Rohr Fische fangen sehen


----------



## Tomasz (14. November 2018)

Zum Abschluss nochmal vielen, vielen Dank für Deine eindrucksvolle Berichtserstattung. Insbesondere die Fotos fand ich irre. Sowohl die Fische als auch die Landschaften hast Du sehr schön in Szene gesetzt und haben Deinen Schilderungen nochmal zusätzliche Würze gegeben. Super Farben!
Das betrifft auch Deine Beschreibung von Tackle und Köder. Danke dafür.
Und gefangen hast Du ja auch ordentlich. Werden die Mahis auch gegessen? Wie schmecken die und welche Qualität hat dieser Fisch in der Küche?
Ich habe mir auch bei Youtube die von Dir empfohlenen Videos vom Mahi-Fischen von Land aus angesehen  (Seaspin Lancerote). Alter Schwede, da geht es ja richtig ab. Kampfstarke große Fische, Wellen ohne Ende und dann noch die bizarre Felsküste. Da muss doch der Adrenalinspiegel ins Unendliche steigen. Das ist mit Bootsangeln ja gar nicht vergleichbar. Hat man da alleine ohne Hilfe überhaupt eine Chance einen solchen Fisch von den Klippen aus zu landen?

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Salt (14. November 2018)

Hey Tomasz, 

Naja....klar hab ich nicht schlecht gefangen, besonders wenn man das ganze nur als Zusammenfassung sieht. Deshalb hab ich auch immer wieder geschrieben, wenn nix oder nur Kleinzeug ging.
Letztendlich war es diesmal deutlich schwieriger ein paar gute Fische zu fangen. 

Dies Jahr hatte ich ja Hilfe aber mit entsprechender Planung und langem (und scharfem) Gaff geht das auch alleine....man muss aber nen kühlen Kopf bewahren. 
Aber die geben halt nie auf und halten still....deshalb ist das alles nicht ganz so leicht. 

Zurück setzen ist bei Mahis aber oft nicht möglich, einfach zu stark verletzt und bei Gaff eh nicht mehr. 
Und deshalb landen die natürlich auch in der Küche. Schmecken ganz hervorragend, festes, weisses Fleisch....kann man eigentlich alles mit machen, von Sushi bis Fischcurry.


----------



## scorp10n77 (14. November 2018)

Salt schrieb:


> Stimmt absolut....hatte im Sommer mal wieder ein sehr einprägsames Erlebnis beim Woba angeln.....ich glaub du hast davon gehört
> Da hieß es: Kein Pink, kein Fisch!
> Und das über Tage und völlig unabhängig von irgendwelchen äußeren Bedingungen.
> 
> Aber zumindest für Lanza bleibe ich dabei, die Farbe oder der Köder ist Nebensache....hab dort schon jemand sehr erfolgreich mit zurecht geschnittenen Stücken HP-Rohr Fische fangen sehen



Ja das wurde mir berichtet! Manchmal schon kurios! Ich besitze nicht einen einzigen pinken Köder in meiner Woba Kiste. Also hat bei mir auch noch nie einer auf pink gebissen


----------



## Mühlkoppe (15. November 2018)

Salt schrieb:


> Graciosa reizt mich auch sehr....wollte dies Jahr auch für nen kurztrip rüber aber habs wegen swell gelassen. Fürchte immer da oben im Norden nicht an die tiefen Stellen zu kommen. Playa Blanca bietet doch mehr Möglichkeiten zum ausweichen.
> Hast du dort nen Mietwagen oder wie biste auf der Insel unterwegs?



Hola,

so richtig tiefe Stellen (größer 15-20 Meter) kannst du dort vom Ufer aus nicht erreichen. Daher habe ich auch erst einen Mahi dort gefangen, was laut meinen Freunden vor Ort seit langer Zeit nicht vorgekommen ist.
Da die Insel eher klein ist, kann man bei allen Verhältnissen einen Angelplatz finden - Ausweichen also kein Problem. 
Die Fortbewegung auf der Insel ist schwierig. Du kannst ein "Taxi" ordern, dass dich dann an fast jeden Punkt auf der Insel bringt. Kostenpunkt 15 - 20 Euro return. Ich habe das Glück, dass ich auf Wunsch an die Stellen gefahren werde, wo ich angeln möchte (schont die Urlaubskasse). Allerdings gehört für mich das Laufen zu den verschiedenen Spots mit zum Angelurlaub - das bedeutet pro Tag zwischen 10 und 20 Km Wanderung. Allerdings gibt es Schlimmeres als dort an der Küste entlang zu laufen und schließlich gibt es alle paar hundert Meter gute Angelstellen für die unterschiedlichsten Spezies. 
Wenn dein Plan die Insel zu besuchen konkret wird, ping mich an - ich kann ein paar nützliche Infos für den Aufenthalt beisteuern.
Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Salt (15. November 2018)

Na zumindest laut navionics gibt's im Nordosten einen Bereich wo man auf 20m+ kommen sollt. Fürchte halt, das es da oft sehr windig ist und der Bereich im Südwesten wegen swell schwierig werden kann. Ansonsten ist es ja eher flach bis sehr flach....muss zwar nicht schlecht sein aber ich find stellen wo ich über den drop werfen kann spannender. 

Das mit dem "Taxi" ist schon mal ne sehr gute Info, auch wenn ich mit laufen kein Problem habe....wie sind denn da die Wege, Schotter wie auf Lanza oder sandig, locker? 

Nächstes Jahr werde ich evtl mit den Canaren aussetzen....hab noch ein paar andere Sachen in Planung aber ich melde mich auf jeden Fall bei dir wenn es aktuell wird


----------



## glavoc (4. Dezember 2018)

Jetzt erst zu Ende gelesen... Petri Salt, sehr, sehr, nicer  Bericht geworden mit tollen Fängen und fast noch tolleren Bildern...allein die Artenvielfalt deiner Fänge.
Danke fürs teilhaben lassen -> THX


----------

